# Trying to breed the first time.



## MtViking (Sep 2, 2019)

I have a blue otter satin buck and two does one blue and one blue otter. I put the blue in with him today and she was kind of freaking out trying to get out and grunting/squeaking and didn’t want him near her. He was ready to get his job done. But she seemed really freaked out. I took her out and tried the other doe, she got along fine with him and laid down for him but I don’t think she was lifting. He mounted her face several times times but that’s about it. Do I just keep trying? I was pretty worried about the first doe, will she calm down?


----------



## promiseacres (Sep 3, 2019)

Check their color of their vulvas. 
Bright pink/red is a good sign of receptivity. Pale pink or purple is not. 
My experience is a doe whom is vocal and plays hard to get is more receptive than the doe who sits their and let's him mount (rarely does she lift)


----------



## MtViking (Sep 3, 2019)

promiseacres said:


> Check their color of their vulvas.
> Bright pink/red is a good sign of receptivity. Pale pink or purple is not.
> My experience is a doe whom is vocal and plays hard to get is more receptive than the doe who sits their and let's him mount (rarely does she lift)


Ok thanks. She seemed pretty freaked out so I wasn’t sure if I should leave her in there very long. She’s is a few weeks older than the other one. So it would make sense that she would be closer to being ready. The two blue otters are 5.5 months old and the blue is 6.5 months old.


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 3, 2019)

They'll breed when they're ready 
Just keep putting them in with the buck and one day soon it'll happen!
And I agree, usually the more vocal does are receptive.
Sounds like you have some beautiful colors!


----------



## MtViking (Sep 3, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> They'll breed when they're ready
> Just keep putting them in with the buck and one day soon it'll happen!
> And I agree, usually the more vocal does are receptive.
> Sounds like you have some beautiful colors!


They are really pretty, I was originally going to go with rex or NZ but I saw these ones and just fell for em. I’m now thinking about getting the kids into showing with some of the babies.


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 3, 2019)

MtViking said:


> They are really pretty, I was originally going to go with rex or NZ but I saw these ones and just fell for em. I’m now thinking about getting the kids into showing with some of the babies. View attachment 65845


That's a great idea! Showing is tons fun


----------



## promiseacres (Sep 3, 2019)

It may be a bit early too, I would expect them to be ready to breed within the next 2-4 months as full sized Satin.


----------



## MtViking (Sep 3, 2019)

promiseacres said:


> It may be a bit early too, I would expect them to be ready to breed within the next 2-4 months as full sized Satin.


Yeah I know I might be jumping the gun a little bit. The breeder I bought from breeds at 5 months. I’m really just wanted to have the kits a big bigger before the winter hits. It gets really cold and crappy here pretty early so if I’m not successful by end of October I’ll probably have to wait until spring.


----------



## MtViking (Sep 3, 2019)

We usually have snow on the ground by Halloween.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 4, 2019)

Sometimes a doe will be receptive after placing her with the buck. Once this happens, a lot of times it's good to breed again within 8 hours or so. You can place her cage next to his and get her receptive too. Or, if they're not fighting, just leave her in with him a while. Don't be surprised if she eventually mounts him. It just shows receptivity.


----------



## sfgwife (Sep 11, 2019)

MtViking said:


> Yeah I know I might be jumping the gun a little bit. The breeder I bought from breeds at 5 months. I’m really just wanted to have the kits a big bigger before the winter hits. It gets really cold and crappy here pretty early so if I’m not successful by end of October I’ll probably have to wait until spring.



The doe will/should just pull a ton more fur if it is cold.


----------



## MtViking (Sep 11, 2019)

sfgwife said:


> The doe will/should just pull a ton more fur if it is cold.


Ok so breeding in the winter won’t kill the kits?


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 11, 2019)

If they are born on the cage floor, they will freeze to death real quick in the winter.
But if the kits are born in the nestbox with lots of fur and straw, they should be just fine.
When I lived in Maine, it was always really windy in the winter and I did have to use heat lamps above the nest boxes...it got too difficult and I was losing kits to the cold. So I moved them inside


----------



## MtViking (Sep 11, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> If they are born on the cage floor, they will freeze to death real quick in the winter.
> But if the kits are born in the nestbox with lots of fur and straw, they should be just fine.
> When I lived in Maine, it was always really windy in the winter and I did have to use heat lamps above the nest boxes...it got too difficult and I was losing kits to the cold. So I moved them inside


I wont breed in the coldest parts of the winter I don’t think. I do have heavy duty moving blankets that I’m going to wrap the hutch with once the weather hits to help with the wind, hopefully I’ll have some grow outs by November then I’ll wait to breed again until March, maybe February if the weathers not below zero like last year.


----------



## MG'S Rabbits (Sep 26, 2019)

@MtViking 
Did either of the does lift?


----------



## MtViking (Nov 8, 2019)

MG'S Rabbits said:


> @MtViking
> Did either of the does lift?


Sorry just saw your reply. No neither doe would lift for my buck. I just got a new buck. It’s a rex not satin like my other rabbits. But for me raising to learn and for meat I don’t mind a mix breed the first few litters. I would like to breed pedigree and show quality eventually. I had no interest in that until I went to a show last week and saw what it was all about. It wasn’t a big show but it was fun! I didnt take my rabbits with me I wish I would’ve now. But hopefully by next year I’ll have some pedigree bunnies to take. Anyways my poor young buck hasn’t had any luck with the ladies so I got a couple experienced bucks from a new friend and new rabbit mentor/guru I met at the show he gave me a couple bucks to try. I brought them home three days ago, let them settle in and out my doe with the first one tonight. She lifted instantly and had five successful fall offs! I’ve been trying for 3 months so that’s very exciting. I don’t know if it’s the new buck or if they’re just now getting to the perfect age. Either way I’m happy happy happy.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 10, 2019)

I was scrolling down new posts.....saw the title to this thread and started laughing.   

You do have children, don't you?


----------



## AmberLops (Nov 10, 2019)

Baymule said:


> I was scrolling down new posts.....saw the title to this thread and started laughing.
> 
> You do have children, don't you?


I've been wanting to make a joke out of it but couldn't think of one worth posting....you got it!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 11, 2019)

If you hear the screeching noise of hard brakes...….that's my mind veering off into the gutter.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Nov 11, 2019)

If the emoj  thing would work , I would of had a bunch of little guys laughing on their sides  at that !          Gosh, I don't  like how these things won't  work ....



Baymule said:


> If you hear the screeching noise of hard brakes...….that's my mind veering off into the gutter.


----------



## AmberLops (Nov 11, 2019)

Baymule said:


> If you hear the screeching noise of hard brakes...….that's my mind veering off into the gutter.


 Ha ha ha!
@B&B Happy goats Here are your little laughing guys!
I'm having a hard time with the smilies too.


----------

